# Any way to offset the stress that DNP puts on your kidneys?



## dirkmcgirk (Apr 30, 2020)

From another board:

DNP highly stresses the kidneys and makes you thirsty as hell and need a lot of water. Due to less kidney filtration and you drinking more the water accumulates in your body, known as edema.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 1, 2020)

I've been on DNP numerous times that i get blood work and no effects on Kidney i've ever had. make sure to drink water but dont need to drown yourself either, i think balancing it is the key


----------



## Beti ona (May 8, 2020)

After all the scientific information and anecdotal experiences, it blows my mind when I see stupid posts like these. If you are afraid do not run DNP, but do not associate it with invented and imaginary risks.


----------



## Amggear11 (Jun 3, 2020)

LOTS OF WATER. As cranbury help a lot.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 3, 2020)

id venture to add: [h=1]Astragalus Extract..... research this as its great for kidneys according to dante and a few others on other boards[/h]


----------

